# Stihl .325 Files 3/16 vs 7/32



## Somesawguy (Aug 23, 2012)

Why do I see two different file sizes recommended for these chains? I understand that they are pretty close in size, but is one better than the other to use?


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Aug 23, 2012)

Usually you use a slightly smaller file when the teeth get shorter.


----------



## TK (Aug 23, 2012)

Usually the 7/32 was reserved for 3/8 chain. I've even seen some of their 3/8 recommending 3/16 files. Odd that you see a .325 chain with a 7/32 recommendation on it.


----------



## dl5205 (Aug 23, 2012)

I thought I once saw a stihl 13/64" file


----------



## jus2fat (Aug 23, 2012)

The .325 chain uses a 3/16 file size.

The 3/8 chain uses either 13/64 (Stihl brand) or 7/32 other brands

You definitely don't want to use a 7/32 file on a .325 chain..unless in an emergency..!!

J2F


----------



## Somesawguy (Aug 23, 2012)

I guess I'll stick with the 3/16 then. Thanks guys. Now, I need to see what I actually have in my file guide. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 23, 2012)

I've never seen 7/32 recommended for .325 chain, but at one time Stihl recommended a 5/32 file for the semi-chisel (Topic Micro) and 3/16 for the full-chisel (Topic Super)... that's what the manual for my 026 says anyway. I always used the 3/16 for both and it worked just fine. When Stihl dropped the "Topic" and went to "Rapid" (was that just a name, or did the chain change?) they stopped recommending the 5/32 for semi-chisel. Funny, my dealer still recommends 5/32 for sharpening .325 Stihl chain, semi or full chisel... and we argue about it every time I pick up a few files.


----------



## Chris-PA (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't know Stihl chain, but the 0.325" Oregon I use seems to work much better with 3/16" (4.7mm) than 5/32" (4mm). Even the 33SL (obsolete now), which has pretty low cutters, works much better sharpened with 3/16". I have one piece of old literature that listed a 4.5mm file for 33SL, but I never found one of those. The 20BPX works great with 3/16".

Note that the 33SL can't cut butter with the shark fin bumper ties on it, but works great with them removed.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 23, 2012)

Somesawguy said:


> I guess I'll stick with the 3/16 then. Thanks guys. Now, I need to see what I actually have in my file guide. :msp_unsure:



I have never seen a 7/32 file recommended for any .325 chain - mostly it is 3/16, but a few take the smaller 4.5mm files. 

Stepping down one size at the end of the chains life often makes sense though.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 23, 2012)

Whitespider said:


> I've never seen 7/32 recommended for .325 chain, but at one time Stihl recommended a 5/32 file for the semi-chisel (Topic Micro) and 3/16 for the full-chisel (Topic Super)... that's what the manual for my 026 says anyway. I always used the 3/16 for both and it worked just fine. When Stihl dropped the "Topic" and went to "Rapid" (was that just a name, or did the chain change?) they stopped recommending the 5/32 for semi-chisel. Funny, my dealer still recommends 5/32 for sharpening .325 Stihl chain, semi or full chisel... and we argue about it every time I pick up a few files.



Stihl made some odd looking chisel chain in the 1980s (sort of "green" chain I assume), but I dont know is that's the "Topic". The only one I have seen was on an 024 that I worked on for a friend.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 23, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I don't know Stihl chain, but the 0.325" Oregon I use seems to work much better with 3/16" (4.7mm) than 5/32" (4mm). Even the 33SL (obsolete now), which has pretty low cutters, works much better sharpened with 3/16". I have one piece of old literature that listed a 4.5mm file for 33SL, but I never found one of those. The 20BPX works great with 3/16".
> 
> Note that the 33SL can't cut butter with the shark fin bumper ties on it, but works great with them removed.



Yep, the oregon 30-series chain is low profile, as was the 76/77 3/8 chain, that took a 3/16" file. Low profile in this context is only about the cutters - not the same as the 3/8" Lo pro/Picco stuff, that also has a lower chassis...


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 23, 2012)

Btw, 4.5mm is about 11/64".


----------



## Chris-PA (Aug 23, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Btw, 4.5mm is about 11/64".


Yeah, but you don't find those sitting on the shelves around here!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 23, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Yeah, but you don't find those sitting on the shelves around here!



Not here either, usually - btw, I had to prove to 3 different Stihl dealers that 13/64 files existed, and was what what Stihl recommended for their 3/8 chain - they simply didn't know it! :msp_rolleyes:


----------

